# Wackelt Activision-Kauf von Microsoft? US-Kongress schaltet sich ein



## Khaddel (22. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wackelt Activision-Kauf von Microsoft? US-Kongress schaltet sich ein* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Wackelt Activision-Kauf von Microsoft? US-Kongress schaltet sich ein*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## G-Kar (22. Januar 2022)

"geben, wir er in einem" - sollte "geben, wiE er in einem"


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2022)

Naja die Politik nimmt die Größen auf dem Software/Gamingmarkt langsam Ernst.... Mal sehen was herauskommt. Wir laufen schon fast (nicht ganz) auf ein Oligopol hin. Was als Gegenpart noch zählt ist EA, Ubi und 2K. Ansonsten ??? Wirds langsam richtig eng. Wenn einer von beiden sich aufkaufen lassen würde (von MS) dann glaube ich wäre endgültig ein Punkt erreicht wo die Politik "Strike" sagen würde nee wird nicht.


----------



## G-Kar (22. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die Politik nimmt die Größen auf dem Software/Gamingmarkt langsam Ernst.... Mal sehen was herauskommt. Wir laufen schon fast (nicht ganz) auf ein Oligopol hin. Was als Gegenpart noch zählt ist EA, Ubi und 2K. Ansonsten ??? Wirds langsam richtig eng. Wenn einer von beiden sich aufkaufen lassen würde (von MS) dann glaube ich wäre endgültig ein Punkt erreicht wo die Politik "Strike" sagen würde nee wird nicht.


Embracer Group (Gearbox, Koch Media, THQ Nordic), Tencent, Sony Interactive, Nintendo, Bandai Namco, Square Enix, Konami, Sega, Capcom. 

Gibt schon noch einige. Nicht so groß wie MS nun (vielleicht/eventuell???), aber dennoch groß.


----------



## Khaddel (22. Januar 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> "geben, wir er in einem" - sollte "geben, wiE er in einem"


Schankedön! Ist behoben


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2022)

> *Wackelt Activision-Kauf von Microsoft? US-Kongress schaltet sich ein*






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ur9JHXirUBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## 1xok (22. Januar 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Embracer Group (Gearbox, Koch Media, THQ Nordic), Tencent, Sony Interactive, Nintendo, Bandai Namco, Square Enix, Konami, Sega, Capcom.
> 
> Gibt schon noch einige. Nicht so groß wie MS nun (vielleicht/eventuell???), aber dennoch groß.


Zwerge im Vergleich zu Microsoft. Microsoft ist 15-mal größer als Sony, wenn man nach der Bewertung an der Börse geht. Außer Tencent kommt keines der von Dir genannten Unternehmen auch nur grob in diese Region. Aber auch Tencent kommt nur auf 20% des Marktwertes von Microsoft. Zudem ist das ein chinesisches Unternehmen, wo man diese Zahlen schlecht einordnen kann.

Nein, wenn Microsoft will und darf, können die alles platt machen. Die können in den nächsten Jahren problemlos auch noch EA und 2K kaufen. Natürlich wird es weiter unabhängige Studios geben, aber die müssen alle nach Microsofts Pfeife tanzen. Selbst Valve und Steam würden kaum etwas ändern, wenn Microsoft ernst macht. Dann gibt auf so einer freien Plattform fast nur noch Indies. In die Kategorie von Microsoft fallen Amazon, Apple, Google und Facebook. Sobald diese auch ihre Bazookas auspacken, machen diese Monsterkonzerne das komplett unter sich aus. Alle anderen sind dann nur noch Statisten.

Und keines dieser Unternehmen ist im Gamingbereich verwurzelt. Die haben einfach nur das Geld.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2022)

Die genannten sind tatsächlich eher "Handtaschen" im Vergleich zu MS. Die würde MS nebenbei schlucken ohne nur mal Luft zu holen. Wie gesagt als Größen sehe ich maximal noch Firmen wie EA, Ubi und 2K als Konkurrenz. Obwohl die 3 im Vergleich zu Ms immer noch Hasen sind. Aber größer als die anderen. Daher rede ich von Oligopol. Nicht umsonst.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die genannten sind tatsächlich eher "Handtaschen" im Vergleich zu MS. Die würde MS nebenbei schlucken ohne nur mal Luft zu holen. Wie gesagt als Größen sehe ich maximal noch Firmen wie EA, Ubi und 2K als Konkurrenz. Obwohl die 3 im Vergleich zu Ms immer noch Hasen sind. Aber größer als die anderen. Daher rede ich von Oligopol. Nicht umsonst.



Ubisoft ist kleiner, also manche hier glauben.
Die letzten wirklich "Großen" mit einem Marktwert von mehreren zehn Milliarden sind Sony (150 Mrd. Gesamtkonzern), Nintendo (53 Mrd.) und Electronic Arts (34 Mrd.).
Alle anderen rangieren entweder knapp über 10 Mrd. (Take-Two, Bandai Namco, Nexon, Krafton) oder sind lediglich im einstelligen Bereich unterwegs (Embracer, Ubisoft, Square, Capcom).


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2022)

Ups. Ist Ubi so eine Handtasche ? Wäre doch für MS eine mal Nebenbei-Übernahme.


----------



## Sebalon (22. Januar 2022)

Bei Ubisoft würde das eher nicht klappen. Das hat schon jemand versucht, aber der französische Staat hatte was dagegen und geholfen. Ubi soll HQ in Frankreich haben.


----------



## Cap1701D (23. Januar 2022)

Der Deal darf also amerikanischen Arbeitern nicht schaden - anderen schon. America first geht schon in die Köpfe rein - selbst bei den Demokraten. Das Land ist politisch sowieso schon instabil, wenn dann die Leute noch extreme Ideen eingepflanzt bekommen - brandgefährlich!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Alle anderen rangieren entweder knapp über 10 Mrd. (Take-Two, Bandai Namco, Nexon, Krafton) oder sind lediglich im einstelligen Bereich unterwegs (Embracer, Ubisoft, Square, Capcom).


Take Two hatte doch auch erst 13Mrd. für einen Mobilentwickler hingelegt. Macht den Kohl jetzt auch nicht fett aber im zweistelligen Milliardenbereich sollten sie damit ja sein.

Trotzdem, solange MS weiter einkaufen darf halte ich alles für möglich.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ubisoft ist kleiner, also manche hier glauben.
> Die letzten wirklich "Großen" mit einem Marktwert von mehreren zehn Milliarden sind Sony (150 Mrd. Gesamtkonzern), Nintendo (53 Mrd.) und Electronic Arts (34 Mrd.).
> Alle anderen rangieren entweder knapp über 10 Mrd. (Take-Two, Bandai Namco, Nexon, Krafton) oder sind lediglich im einstelligen Bereich unterwegs (Embracer, Ubisoft, Square, Capcom).


...und Tencent mit 573 Milliarden Market Cap.

Tencent und Sony liegen weiterhin vor Microsoft beim Umsatz im Gamingbereich nach Abschluss der Transaktion.
Microsoft ist damit "nur" das drittgrößte Gaming-Unternehmen der Welt hinter Tencent und Sony.
Damit sie gleichauf wären, müßten sie zum Beispiel noch EA schlucken... .

"_Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser Deal genau geprüft wird, um sicherzustellen, dass er den amerikanischen Arbeitern oder der Konkurrenz nicht schadet."_
Ich seh schon den Schaum vorm Mund bei den republikanischen Abgeordneten.
Bis zu den amerikanischen Mitarbeitern nicken sie brav mit, ab dem Punkt mit der Konkurrenz (die Größten liegen in japanischer und chinesischer Hand) wird dann gegen die "unpatriotischen Verräter" - auch bekannt unter dem Namen Demokraten -  gefeuert.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. Januar 2022)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Der Deal darf also amerikanischen Arbeitern nicht schaden - anderen schon. America first geht schon in die Köpfe rein - selbst bei den Demokraten. Das Land ist politisch sowieso schon instabil, wenn dann die Leute noch extreme Ideen eingepflanzt bekommen - brandgefährlich!


„America first“ war schon immer so. Seit es sie gibt. Bei keinem anderen Land kannst du dich so darauf verlassen, dass sie konsequent nur das tun, was in ihrem eigenen Interesse liegt. 
Wer denkt, die Demokraten seien weniger national geprägt, unterliegt einem gewaltigen Irrtum. Für amerikanische Verhältnisse gilt Biden zwar fast schon als Kommunist, aber in Deutschland wäre selbst er noch deutlich rechts der AfD anzusiedeln.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Januar 2022)

Es ist zwar niedlich zu sehen wie hier von Kapital geklöhnschnackt wird, aber wenn man sich z.B. so etwas anguckt: (andere Branche aber es geht hier "um Kohle dafür haben können"🤨):
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melrose_Industries
frisst




__





						GKN (Unternehmen) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Da kann man sehen was am Markt alles mit deutlich weniger Knete irgendwie doch realisierbar ist.


----------



## FeralKid (23. Januar 2022)

Ein paar Dinge sprechen tatsächlich dafür, dass es nochmal wackeln könnte:

1. MS macht sich aktuell bewusst klein, spricht davon, dass man dann dennoch weiterhin "nur" Nr 3 im Gaming sei, dabei zieht man dann Umsatztechnisch mit ca. 25 Mrd Dollarn pro Jahr mit Sony gleich.

2. MS hätte in den 36 eigenen Game Studios dann 15.000 (!) eigene Spieleentwickler. Zum Vergleich: in allen playstation Studios zusammen genommen arbeiten aktuell 2.000 - 2.500 Entwickler

Diese Punkte zeigen besonders deutlich auf, welche Marktmacht sich MS durch die Übernahme des weltgrößten publisher im Gaming sichern würde. Das könnte kartellrechtlich vielleicht nochmal eine Rolle spielen. Auch das spencer sehr schnell bzgl call of duty geäußert hat und man versichert bestehende Verträge einzuhalten zeigt, dass MS weiß, dass dieser Deal noch nicht ganz über die Bühne ist.


----------



## FeralKid (23. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Zwerge im Vergleich zu Microsoft. Microsoft ist 15-mal größer als Sony, wenn man nach der Bewertung an der Börse geht. Außer Tencent kommt keines der von Dir genannten Unternehmen auch nur grob in diese Region. Aber auch Tencent kommt nur auf 20% des Marktwertes von Microsoft. Zudem ist das ein chinesisches Unternehmen, wo man diese Zahlen schlecht einordnen kann.
> 
> Nein, wenn Microsoft will und darf, können die alles platt machen. Die können in den nächsten Jahren problemlos auch noch EA und 2K kaufen. Natürlich wird es weiter unabhängige Studios geben, aber die müssen alle nach Microsofts Pfeife tanzen. Selbst Valve und Steam würden kaum etwas ändern, wenn Microsoft ernst macht. Dann gibt auf so einer freien Plattform fast nur noch Indies. In die Kategorie von Microsoft fallen Amazon, Apple, Google und Facebook. Sobald diese auch ihre Bazookas auspacken, machen diese Monsterkonzerne das komplett unter sich aus. Alle anderen sind dann nur noch Statisten.
> 
> Und keines dieser Unternehmen ist im Gamingbereich verwurzelt. Die haben einfach nur das Geld.



Zumindest Microsoft ist im Gamingbereich lange verwurzelt und das im Grunde genommen auch schon länger als die Konkurrenz. Selbst länger als Nintendo. Der erste MS flugsimulator kam Ende der 70er Jahre. Da hatte Nintendo den Fuß ins Gaminggeschäft noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Zumindest Microsoft ist im Gamingbereich lange verwurzelt und das im Grunde genommen auch schon länger als die Konkurrenz. Selbst länger als Nintendo. Der erste MS flugsimulator kam Ende der 70er Jahre. Da hatte Nintendo den Fuß ins Gaminggeschäft noch nicht gemacht.


Was definierst du als Gamingbereich?
Nintendo hat seit 1889 Spielkarten hergestellt und bereits Anfang der 70er Jahre Arcade-Spielautomaten. Da gab es MS noch gar nicht  und 1977 gab es die ersten TV basierten Nintendo-Konsolen.
Also im Gamingbereich ist Nintendo schon fast 100 Jahre vor MS tätig gewesen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Selbst länger als Nintendo. Der erste MS flugsimulator kam Ende der 70er Jahre. Da hatte Nintendo den Fuß ins Gaminggeschäft noch nicht gemacht.



der erste ms fm ist anfang der 80iger erschienen und wurde auch nur von ms gepublished.
da hatte nintendo schon längst ne heimkonsole am markt. erste gehversuche in den arcades gabs noch früher.


Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ubisoft ist kleiner, also manche hier glauben.
> Die letzten wirklich "Großen" mit einem Marktwert von mehreren zehn Milliarden sind Sony (150 Mrd. Gesamtkonzern), Nintendo (53 Mrd.) und Electronic Arts (34 Mrd.).
> Alle anderen rangieren entweder knapp über 10 Mrd. (Take-Two, Bandai Namco, Nexon, Krafton) oder sind lediglich im einstelligen Bereich unterwegs (Embracer, Ubisoft, Square, Capcom).



gibt schon noch ein paar mehr. 
krafton und roblox bspw. valve und epic würdenn, wenn börsennotiert, wohl auch in der der zweistelligen mrd-liga mitspielen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Januar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gibt schon noch ein paar mehr.
> krafton und roblox bspw.



Krafton erwähne ich ja, aber ich behaupte ja auch nirgends, dass meine Aufzählung vollständig ist.



Bonkic schrieb:


> valve und epic würdenn, wenn börsennotiert, wohl auch in der der zweistelligen mrd-liga mitspielen.



Sind sie aber nicht, daher ist alles andere nur Spekulatius.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Krafton erwähne ich ja, aber ich behaupte ja auch nirgends, dass meine Aufzählung vollständig ist.





> Die letzten wirklich "Großen" mit einem Marktwert von mehreren zehn Milliarden sind Sony (150 Mrd. Gesamtkonzern), Nintendo (53 Mrd.) und Electronic Arts (34 Mrd.).



das klang durchaus abschließend. und roblox bspw ist mehrere zehn mrd dollar wert. krafton nicht (mehr), das stimmt wohl. netease könnte man auch noch dazunehmen, wobei das wie auch tencent kein reiner gaming-konzern ist. 



> Sind sie aber nicht, daher ist alles andere nur Spekulatius.



nee, nur spekulatius ist das nicht. jedenfalls bei epic. die letzte bewertung belief sich auf roundabout 20 mrd dollar.


----------



## Klauzzi (23. Januar 2022)

ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie hier von einem Monopol gesprochen werden kann wenn es im Gaming Bereich zwei weitere noch größere Anbieter gibt. Mir hat man in der Schule ein Monopol völlig anders erklärt. Von einem Monopol könnte man sprechen wenn MS Sony oder Tencent schluckt. Nach Definition müssten sie schon beide kaufen um ein MONOPOL im Gaming Bereich zu haben. Deshalb ist das alles völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. Januar 2022)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie hier von einem Monopol gesprochen werden kann wenn es im Gaming Bereich zwei weitere noch größere Anbieter gibt. Mir hat man in der Schule ein Monopol völlig anders erklärt. Von einem Monopol könnte man sprechen wenn MS Sony oder Tencent schluckt. Nach Definition müssten sie schon beide kaufen um ein MONOPOL im Gaming Bereich zu haben. Deshalb ist das alles völliger Blödsinn.


Tencent spielt im Weltweiten Markt kaum eine Rolle. Sicher hängen sie bei vielen mit drin aber selbst produzieren sie ja nicht grade viel für den westlichen Markt.
Und Sony wird im Vergleich zu MS zunehmend ein Witz wenn das so weiter geht. Klar ist es noch lange kein Monopol. Aber die Machtverhältnisse verschieben sich immer mehr zu gunsten von MS.


----------



## 1xok (23. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Zumindest Microsoft ist im Gamingbereich lange verwurzelt und das im Grunde genommen auch schon länger als die Konkurrenz. Selbst länger als Nintendo. Der erste MS flugsimulator kam Ende der 70er Jahre. Da hatte Nintendo den Fuß ins Gaminggeschäft noch nicht gemacht.


Das waren schon damals Übernahmen.  Bruce Artwick hatte den Flugsimulator für den Apple II entwickelt. Nach der Übernahme durch Microsoft erschien er eine Zeit lang noch für MacOS, irgendwann dann nur noch für Windows. Selbst für sein legendäres Microsoft Adventure hatte sich Microsoft schlicht den Entwickler gekauft. Aber ob ein Unternehmen im Gamingbereich verwurzelt ist, ist letztlich keine Frage der Historie. Gaming war nie Microsofts Haupteinnahmequelle, sondern immer nur ein strategisches Produkt. Das ist der springende Punkt. 

Microsoft finanziert sein Engagement quer. Das heißt das Geld für solche Übernahmen wird in anderen Bereichen erwirtschaftet. Sony - und alle anderen sowieso - müssen Investitionen im Gamimingbereich auch in diesem erst einmal erwirtschaften. Sie haben keine Business-Anwendungen und Dienste, die ihnen einen riesigen Geldfluss sichern. 90% seiner Einnahmen generiert Microsoft in Bereichen, die mit Gaming schlicht nicht das Geringste zu tun haben. 

Wegen der anhaltenden Investitionen steigt der Umsatz im Gamingbereich bei Microsoft natürlich derzeit rasant.  Nur es ist auch klar wie das vonstattengeht: durch Übernahmen, durch Übernahmen und durch Übernahmen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Und Sony wird im Vergleich zu MS zunehmend ein Witz wenn das so weiter geht.


Quantität =/= Qualiität

Sie haben jetzt zig Studios ja, aber die müssen jetzt auch erstmal gute neue Spiele liefern. Nur weil sie mit den Scheinen wedeln können wie kein anderer sind sie nicht gleich besser, dazu bedarf es erst mal neue Spiele dieser ganzen eingekauften Studios + Ex-Publisher


----------



## 1xok (23. Januar 2022)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie hier von einem Monopol gesprochen werden kann wenn es im Gaming Bereich zwei weitere noch größere Anbieter gibt. Mir hat man in der Schule ein Monopol völlig anders erklärt. Von einem Monopol könnte man sprechen wenn MS Sony oder Tencent schluckt. Nach Definition müssten sie schon beide kaufen um ein MONOPOL im Gaming Bereich zu haben. Deshalb ist das alles völliger Blödsinn.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass andere Großkonzerne nicht auch ähnliche Strategien einsetzen. Sony und Tencent sind nicht die Guten. Es sind nur die Kleineren. Und in der Schule hast Du sicherlich auch mal den Begriff eines Oligopols gehört. Dieses Punkt haben wir im Tech-Bereich längst erreicht. Und die verblieben Mitspieler (Apple, Alphabet, Amazon, Microsoft, Meta) kämpfen nun eben um Einfluss und stecken ihre Claims ab. Dabei spielen selbst Großkonzerne wie Sony zunehmend eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. Januar 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Quantität =/= Qualiität
> 
> Sie haben jetzt zig Studios ja, aber die müssen jetzt auch erstmal gute neue Spiele liefern. Nur weil sie mit den Scheinen wedeln können wie kein anderer sind sie nicht gleich besser, dazu bedarf es erst mal neue Spiele dieser ganzen eingekauften Studios + Ex-Publisher


Natürlich. Aber Qualität ist auch zum Großteil Ansichtssache. Ich suche sie bei Sony mittlerweile vergeblich während sich MS durch die Übernahmen immer besser positioniert und mit Studios wie Bethesda, Arkane oder Obsidian schon ein paar meiner Lieblingsstudios unterm eigenen Dach hat. Aber dass MS da erstmal beweisen muss dass sie den Studios freie Hand lassen sage ich ja auch immer wieder. Die Gefahr dass MS sie in eine unschöne Richtung drängt ist mMn definitiv vorhanden.


----------



## McDrake (23. Januar 2022)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie hier von einem Monopol gesprochen werden kann wenn es im Gaming Bereich zwei weitere noch größere Anbieter gibt. Mir hat man in der Schule ein Monopol völlig anders erklärt. Von einem Monopol könnte man sprechen wenn MS Sony oder Tencent schluckt. Nach Definition müssten sie schon beide kaufen um ein MONOPOL im Gaming Bereich zu haben. Deshalb ist das alles völliger Blödsinn.


Ist halt schon was anderes ob (überspitzt) Sprudelfirma A die Firma B aus dem Nachbardorf kauft, oder Redbull Cocacola und Pepsi.
Sind ja dann auch noch zwei Firmen (plus Firma X und Y, welche das selbe Problem haben wie A + B)
Sprudelfirma C (aus A+B) wird weiterhin existieren. Was in den Regalen steht, entscheidet dann aber eher die Grossfirma mit ihrem Geld. Somit hab C relativ geringe Chancen, sich weiter zu vergrössern....ok, kann sich der Grossfirma verkaufen 

Aber allgemein ist das halt das Problem der Marktwirtschaft, welche von der Industrie so hoch gelobt wird und der Grossteil der Menschheit unterliegt.


----------



## Klauzzi (23. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist halt schon was anderes ob (überspitzt) Sprudelfirma A die Firma B aus dem Nachbardorf kauft, oder Redbull Cocacola und Pepsi.
> Sind ja dann auch noch zwei Firmen (plus Firma X und Y, welche das selbe Problem haben wie A + B)
> Sprudelfirma C (aus A+B) wird weiterhin existieren. Was in den Regalen steht, entscheidet dann aber eher die Grossfirma mit ihrem Geld. Somit hab C relativ geringe Chancen, sich weiter zu vergrössern....ok, kann sich der Grossfirma verkaufen
> 
> Aber allgemein ist das halt das Problem der Marktwirtschaft, welche von der Industrie so hoch gelobt wird und der Grossteil der Menschheit unterliegt.


Das mag sein, MS hat aber eben nicht die beiden großen Konkurrenten Nintendo, Sony oder auch Tencent geschluckt sondern Activison Blizzard. Deshalb kann man das auch nicht mit Cola oder Pepsi gleichsetzten. Sony kann und wird sich sicherlich in Zukunft auch noch vergrößern . Und Tencent ist schon seit geraumer Zeit auf Einkaustour.


----------



## Klauzzi (23. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass andere Großkonzerne nicht auch ähnliche Strategien einsetzen. Sony und Tencent sind nicht die Guten. Es sind nur die Kleineren. Und in der Schule hast Du sicherlich auch mal den Begriff eines Oligopols gehört. Dieses Punkt haben wir im Tech-Bereich längst erreicht. Und die verblieben Mitspieler (Apple, Alphabet, Amazon, Microsoft, Meta) kämpfen nun eben um Einfluss und stecken ihre Claims ab. Dabei spielen selbst Großkonzerne wie Sony zunehmend eine untergeordnete Rolle.


Das heißt übrigens Oligopol aber egal. Auch davon kann man im Gaming Bereich nicht reden, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele Anbieter. Wie z.B Valve, Epic, Nintendo, Sony, EA, Tencent, Ubisoft, 


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Tencent spielt im Weltweiten Markt kaum eine Rolle. Sicher hängen sie bei vielen mit drin aber selbst produzieren sie ja nicht grade viel für den westlichen Markt.
> Und Sony wird im Vergleich zu MS zunehmend ein Witz wenn das so weiter geht. Klar ist es noch lange kein Monopol. Aber die Machtverhältnisse verschieben sich immer mehr zu gunsten von MS.


MS ist auch nach dem Kauf was den Umsatz angeht immer noch kleiner als Sony, jedenfalls im Gaming Bereich um den es hier ja geht. Ansonsten lassen sich die beiden Mutterkonzerne nur schwer bis gar nicht vergleichen. Wie du dann deshalb darauf kommst das Sony im Vergleich ein Witz ist, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. MS hat sicherlich aufgeholt und in dieser Generation mit ihrer besseren Hardware und dem Gamepass das insgesamt bessere Paket für Spieler geschnürt doch ich denke das Sony durchaus noch einige Ässe im Ärmel hat. Sie werden auf kurz oder lang ein ähnliches Angebot wie den Game Pass bereit stellen und ebenfalls noch einige Studios kaufen. Ich tippe auf Square Enix und Konami.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2022)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Square Enix und Konami.


oder Capcom. Monster Hunter und Resident Evil sind doch eher mit Sony verwurzelt als mit MS, beide Reihen sind auch auf der PlayStation geboren und populär geworden (PS1, PS2, PSP). Namco wäre auch noch ein Kandidat, haben auch eine starke PlayStation Vergangenheit, bis zur PS3 gab es zu jedem PS-System incl. PSP ein Ridge Racer und Ace Combat kam auch erst mit dem 6. Teil (genau wie Ridge Racer) auf ein Xbox-System


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. Januar 2022)

Klauzzi schrieb:


> und ebenfalls noch einige Studios kaufen. Ich tippe auf Square Enix und Konami.


Möglich. Fänd ich aber nicht weniger beschissen als die Übernahme von ActivisionBlizzard oder Zenimax. Ist dann nur wieder ein Wettrüsten und am Ende gibt es wenige große die den Markt beherrschen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2022)

Ich fände das noch beschissener. Dann würden IPs wie Tomb Raider (wieder mal) konsolenexklusiv.


----------



## FeralKid (24. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Das waren schon damals Übernahmen.  Bruce Artwick hatte den Flugsimulator für den Apple II entwickelt. Nach der Übernahme durch Microsoft erschien er eine Zeit lang noch für MacOS, irgendwann dann nur noch für Windows. Selbst für sein legendäres Microsoft Adventure hatte sich Microsoft schlicht den Entwickler gekauft. Aber ob ein Unternehmen im Gamingbereich verwurzelt ist, ist letztlich keine Frage der Historie. Gaming war nie Microsofts Haupteinnahmequelle, sondern immer nur ein strategisches Produkt. Das ist der springende Punkt.
> 
> Microsoft finanziert sein Engagement quer. Das heißt das Geld für solche Übernahmen wird in anderen Bereichen erwirtschaftet. Sony - und alle anderen sowieso - müssen Investitionen im Gamimingbereich auch in diesem erst einmal erwirtschaften. Sie haben keine Business-Anwendungen und Dienste, die ihnen einen riesigen Geldfluss sichern. 90% seiner Einnahmen generiert Microsoft in Bereichen, die mit Gaming schlicht nicht das Geringste zu tun haben.
> 
> Wegen der anhaltenden Investitionen steigt der Umsatz im Gamingbereich bei Microsoft natürlich derzeit rasant.  Nur es ist auch klar wie das vonstattengeht: durch Übernahmen, durch Übernahmen und durch Übernahmen.



Ah, interessant das wusste ich garnicht. Also handelt MS derzeit wieder in bester (Gaming)Tradition... 


Klauzzi schrieb:


> Das heißt übrigens Oligopol aber egal. Auch davon kann man im Gaming Bereich nicht reden, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele Anbieter. Wie z.B Valve, Epic, Nintendo, Sony, EA, Tencent, Ubisoft,
> 
> MS ist auch nach dem Kauf was den Umsatz angeht immer noch kleiner als Sony, jedenfalls im Gaming Bereich um den es hier ja geht. Ansonsten lassen sich die beiden Mutterkonzerne nur schwer bis gar nicht vergleichen. Wie du dann deshalb darauf kommst das Sony im Vergleich ein Witz ist, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. MS hat sicherlich aufgeholt und in dieser Generation mit ihrer besseren Hardware und dem Gamepass das insgesamt bessere Paket für Spieler geschnürt doch ich denke das Sony durchaus noch einige Ässe im Ärmel hat. Sie werden auf kurz oder lang ein ähnliches Angebot wie den Game Pass bereit stellen und ebenfalls noch einige Studios kaufen. Ich tippe auf Square Enix und Konami.


Nein nicht wirklich. MS ist mit seinem Umsatz im Gaming dann bei 25 Mrd Dollar (15 Mrd Xbox + 9 Mrd AB + 1 Mrd Dollar Zenimax).
Sony macht mit der Playstation Sparte ebenfalls 15 Mrd Dollar. Allerdings kommt dort auch viel Geld durch das Hardwaregeschäft zustande. WIe schon gesagt: MS beschäftigt dann 15.000 Spieleentwickler (in Personen). Bei Sony sind es gerade mal 2.000 - 2.500. Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied muss man sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei Sony sind es gerade mal 2.000 - 2.500.



woher stammt diese zahl?


----------



## Athrun (24. Januar 2022)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Der Deal darf also amerikanischen Arbeitern nicht schaden - anderen schon. America first geht schon in die Köpfe rein - selbst bei den Demokraten. Das Land ist politisch sowieso schon instabil, wenn dann die Leute noch extreme Ideen eingepflanzt bekommen - brandgefährlich!


America first war bei jedem Präsidenten intus. Trump war nur einer der wenigen, die es sehr laut ausgesprochen haben.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht. Es gab ja vor kurzem auch die Meldung, das die US-Regierung überlegt, Facebook zu zerschlagen, da dieser Konzern zu groß geworden ist. Ob die das aber tatsächlich umsetzen ist imho eine ganz andere Frage. Die Frage wäre ja, wie Mircosoft diese Msrktmacht dann nutzen würde: PC und XBOX exklusive  Titel? Keine Umsetzung mehr für Nintendo- und Sonykonsolen? Oder einfach alles monetarisieren (da hat man ja mit Activison ja gleich den besten Ratgeber geholt)


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. Januar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> woher stammt diese zahl?


Mutmaßlich aus der selben Quelle, aus der die Info stammt, dass Microsoft schon viel früher im Gamingbereich tätig war als Nintendo.


----------



## FeralKid (24. Januar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> woher stammt diese zahl?


LinkedIn und social Media (Twitter)

Du kannst die MA Zahl der einzelnen Studios einfach aufsummieren. Das kommt im großen und ganzen schon hin, daher wurde ja auch eine Range angegeben.

Bei MS sind allein durch ActivisionBlizzard 10.000 neue Entwickler dazu gekommen. Deren Entwicklungsabteilung ist größer als die von Xbox und Playstation zusammen - selbst nach der Bethesda Übernahme. Alleine Blizzard beschäftigt schon über 5.000 Entwickler.

Übrigens: MS ist Ende der 70er ins Gaming eingestiegen. Ob man jetzt das Spielkartengeschäft von Nintendo schon als "Gaming" bezeichnen muss... Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Übrigens: MS ist Ende der 70er ins Gaming eingestiegen. Ob man jetzt das Spielkartengeschäft von Nintendo schon als "Gaming" bezeichnen muss... Ich weiß ja nicht.


Ja und ja. 
Nintendo schon Anfang der Siebziger mit Acade- Automaten und fertigen Heimkonsolen vor der Gründung von MS.
Und selbstverständlich sind auch Kartenspiele eine Form des spielens. Frag mal Skat- Spieler oder Pokerspieler.
Schwer vorstellbar für manche, aber die Menschen haben auch schon vor dem Digitalzeitalter gespielt. Man sagt ja auch nicht, vor der Erfindung der elektrischen Glühbirne gab es kein Licht. 😉

Aber egal, ob du selber Karten dazu rechnest oder nicht, stimmt deine Behauptung ganz einfach nicht.


----------



## G-Kar (24. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei MS sind allein durch ActivisionBlizzard 10.000 neue Entwickler dazu gekommen. Deren Entwicklungsabteilung ist größer als die von Xbox und Playstation zusammen - selbst nach der Bethesda Übernahme. Alleine Blizzard beschäftigt schon über 5.000 Entwickler.



Das funktioniert so nicht.

ActiBlizz hat ca. 9500 Mitarbeiter (stand 2021). Das sind nicht alles Entwickler. Blizzard alleine hat (laut den Zahlen die ich finden konnte) ca. 4700 Mitarbeiter. Das umfasst alles, Entwickler, QA, Kundendienst, HR, deren Techleute usw.


----------



## FeralKid (24. Januar 2022)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Das funktioniert so nicht.
> 
> ActiBlizz hat ca. 9500 Mitarbeiter (stand 2021). Das sind nicht alles Entwickler. Blizzard alleine hat (laut den Zahlen die ich finden konnte) ca. 4700 Mitarbeiter. Das umfasst alles, Entwickler, QA, Kundendienst, HR, deren Techleute usw.




Gut - lasst uns nicht auf die Nachkommastellen beharren. Inhaltlich sind beide Aussagen richtig. Sowohl die, dass MS eine sehr lange Gaminghistorie hat, als auch die, dass ActivisionBlizzard Roundabaout 10.000 neue Entwickler mitbringt. Und wenn es nachher 9.000 sind, dann ist das dennoch eine sehr große Zahl. Auch das man diese bei Xbox bzw Playstation über linkedIn "nachbaut" ist eine plausible Vorgehensweise. Letztlich gehts da um Größenordnungen und die werden richtig wiedergespiegelt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Gut - lasst uns nicht auf die Nachkommastellen beharren. Inhaltlich sind beide Aussagen richtig. Sowohl die, dass MS eine sehr lange Gaminghistorie hat, als auch die, dass ActivisionBlizzard Roundabaout 10.000 neue Entwickler mitbringt. Und wenn es nachher 9.000 sind, dann ist das dennoch eine sehr große Zahl. Auch das man diese bei Xbox bzw Playstation über linkedIn "nachbaut" ist eine plausible Vorgehensweise. Letztlich gehts da um Größenordnungen und die werden richtig wiedergespiegelt.


Vor Übernahme ca. 9400 Mitarbeiter, davon knapp 1000 tatsächliche Softwareentwickler / Programmierer. Im Jahr 2021 hatte man die Absicht, aufgrund des großen Erfolges von CoD etwa 2000 neue Entwickler einzustellen, was die Anzahl der Entwickler verdreifacht hätte. Wenn also 2000 Entwickler die Zahl der vorhandenen Entwickler glatt verdreifacht hätten, sagen wir, haben deutlich weniger als 1000 Leute direkt in der Entwicklung bei AB gearbeitet.
Hätte mich tatsächlich schwer gewundert, wenn es über 9000 Entwickler gewesen wären.
Das sind aber nicht nur ein paar Nachkommastellen. 

Gefunden: https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/cod-warzone-2000-neue-entwickler,3369458.html


----------



## FeralKid (24. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Vor Übernahme ca. 9400 Mitarbeiter, davon knapp 1000 tatsächliche Softwareentwickler / Programmierer. Im Jahr 2021 hatte man die Absicht, aufgrund des großen Erfolges von CoD etwa 2000 neue Entwickler einzustellen, was die Anzahl der Entwickler verdreifacht hätte. Wenn also 2000 Entwickler die Zahl der vorhandenen Entwickler glatt verdreifacht hätten, sagen wir, haben deutlich weniger als 1000 Leute direkt in der Entwicklung bei AB gearbeitet.
> Hätte mich tatsächlich schwer gewundert, wenn es über 9000 Entwickler gewesen wären.
> Das sind aber nicht nur ein paar Nachkommastellen.
> 
> Gefunden: https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/cod-warzone-2000-neue-entwickler,3369458.html




Ist so nicht richtig. Der Artikel den Du angefügt hast Beschäftigt sich lediglich mit dem CoD Team, bzw personal bei Activision. Alleine bei Blizzard kommen aber nochmal weitere 5000 Leute hinzu und da man sich das Finance und Marketingdepartment mit Activision geteilt hat um Synergien zu nutzen, werden das auch weitestgehend Entwickler sein. Unterstrichen wird das ganz noch von der Aussage von MS, dass man sich freut fast alle Leute übernehmen zu können, aber auch die werden keine Marketing und Finance Departments dopppelt benötigen, bzw es ist bereits klar, dass man sich davon bei AB trennen wird. Die 10.000 Leute, die man aktuell in sehr vielen Berichten liest, sind demnach zum weitaus größten Teil tatsächlich Programmierer. Verwunderlich wäre eher, wenn das working capital bei AB in so einem großen Missverhältnis wie du es beschreibst gestanden hätte. Dann hätten die es sicherlich nicht zum weltgrößten Gaming-Publisher geschafft.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ist so nicht richtig. Der Artikel den Du angefügt hast Beschäftigt sich lediglich mit dem CoD Team, bzw personal bei Activision. Alleine bei Blizzard kommen aber nochmal weitere 5000 Leute hinzu und da man sich das Finance und Marketingdepartment mit Activision geteilt hat um Synergien zu nutzen, werden das auch weitestgehend Entwickler sein. Unterstrichen wird das ganz noch von der Aussage von MS, dass man sich freut fast alle Leute übernehmen zu können, aber auch die werden keine Marketing und Finance Departments dopppelt benötigen, bzw es ist bereits klar, dass man sich davon bei AB trennen wird. Die 10.000 Leute, die man aktuell in sehr vielen Berichten liest, sind demnach zum weitaus größten Teil tatsächlich Programmierer. Verwunderlich wäre eher, wenn das working capital bei AB in so einem großen Missverhältnis wie du es beschreibst gestanden hätte. Dann hätten die es sicherlich nicht zum weltgrößten Gaming-Publisher geschafft.


Lese ich so wie du aus dem Artikel nicht heraus.
Der Rest sind Mutmaßungen. Halte das Verhältnis Programmierer / Nicht Programmierer durchaus für glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar.


----------



## FeralKid (24. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Lese ich so wie du aus dem Artikel nicht heraus.
> Der Rest sind Mutmaßungen. Halte das Verhältnis Programmierer / Nicht Programmierer durchaus für glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar.



Nein dass sind doch keine Mutmaßung 

ActivisionBlizzard beschäftigt über 10.000 Menschen. Das ist zudem ein reiner Publisher, der die unterschiedlichsten Spielestudios vereint. Dort abreiten logischerweise in weitaus größter Zahl auch Programmierer. Wenn dort 8.000 Menschen für die Verwaltung von nur 2.000 Entwicklern zuständig wären, was wäre das für ein unwirtschaftlicher Wasserkopf ?? ;D

Im Übrigen trifft deine Darstellung auch auf Xbox und Playstation zu. Auch dort muss man beim gesamten GamingPersonal die Zahlen für Verwaltung, Marketing, Finance usw berücksichtigen. In Summe ist die Aussage schon richtig, das ActivisionBlizzard mehr Entwickler beschäftigt (nämlich ca. 9.000) als Xbox (zuvor ca. 5.000; nach Übernahme von Zenimax) und Playstation (ca. 2.000 - 2.500) zusammengenommen. Du kannst auch selbst einfach mal bei LinkedIn rein gehen und dir ein Bild von den Zahlen der unterschiedlichen Studios machen. 
Das passt schon so wie es dargelegt wurde.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (24. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein dass sind doch keine Mutmaßung
> 
> ActivisionBlizzard beschäftigt über 10.000 Menschen. Das ist zudem ein reiner Publisher, der die unterschiedlichsten Spielestudios vereint. Dort abreiten logischerweise in weitaus größter Zahl auch Programmierer. Wenn dort 8.000 Menschen für die Verwaltung von nur 2.000 Entwicklern zuständig wären, was wäre das für ein unwirtschaftlicher Wasserkopf ?? ;D
> 
> Im Übrigen trifft deine Darstellung auch auf Xbox und Playstation zu. Auch dort muss man beim gesamten GamingPersonal die Zahlen für Verwaltung, Marketing, Finance usw berücksichtigen. In Summe ist die Aussage schon richtig, das ActivisionBlizzard mehr Entwickler beschäftigt (nämlich ca. 9.000) als Xbox (zuvor ca. 5.000; nach Übernahme von Zenimax) und Playstation (ca. 2.000 - 2.500) zusammengenommen. Du kannst auch selbst einfach mal bei LinkedIn rein gehen und dir die Zahlen dir ein Bild von den Zahlen der unterschiedlichen Studios machen.


Der Wasserkopf drumherum ist größer als man denkt.
Selbst bei der Kernsparte VW‘s arbeiten von rund 200.000 Leuten gerade mal 12.500 in der Produktion. 15 von 16 Leuten macht was anderes, als Autos bauen. Nachzulesen bei den Wolfsburger Nachrichten.
Unterschätze wirklich nicht die aufgeblähten Verwaltungsapparate.

Was ist LinkedIn?
Edit: Ah, irgendein „soziales“ Netzwerk oder so was…danke, ich verzichte.


----------



## FeralKid (24. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Der Wasserkopf drumherum ist größer als man denkt.
> Selbst bei der Kernsparte VW‘s arbeiten von rund 200.000 Leuten gerade mal 12.500 in der Produktion. 15 von 16 Leuten macht was anderes, als Autos bauen. Nachzulesen bei den Wolfsburger Nachrichten.
> Unterschätze wirklich nicht die aufgeblähten Verwaltungsapparate.
> 
> ...



Also in den Konzernen die ich so kenne, gibt es nicht einen derartigen Wasserkopf. Und dort ist er schon nicht unerheblich... Aber wie gesagt, selbst wenn: Dann müsste das für alle anderen wohl ähnlich gelten. 

LinkedIn ist für solche Vergleiche gar keine so schlechte Basis. jeder MA ist dort freiwillig registriert, aber wenn ich die Zahlen dort mit denen, die in Artikeln genannt werden vergleiche, so kommt das sehr oft erstaunlich gut hin. Ein Match sozusagen, als ob fast jeder einzelne MA dort registriert wäre. Warum das so gut passt? I dont know. Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2022)

LinkedIn ist weniger ein Social Network sondern eher eine Art Business-Facebook. Kontaktportal für Firmen etc. pp. untereinander. Kann man drin sein muß es nicht. Aber man findet dort manchmal Ansprechpartner die man sucht.

Die Großkonzerne wie VW, Mercedes, BMW haben alle einen Wasserkopf. Wo Wasserköpfe weniger existieren ist im klassischen Mittelstand oder bei Kleinfirmen. Aber bei weltweit agierenden Großkonzernen kommt man ohne Wasserkopf wohl auch kaum zurande.

Und bezüglich der Mitarbeiter 200.000 zu 12.000 muß man hier noch mit dazu sagen, daß ein Konzern wie VW auch 

-eine Entwicklungs-/Forschungsabteilung benötigt
-Personal für die Autostadt/Museum
-das Personal für die Finanzabteilung/Büro/Verwaltung
-Servicepersonal für kundennahe Dienstleistungen (Garantieversicherung z.B.)

Das relativiert es etwas. Was natürlich nicht heißt, daß es bei VW nicht Einsparpotential im Personalbereich gäbe


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Januar 2022)

Pah Forbes, Bloomberg, der Aktionär & Co. wer sind die schon.
Jetzt sind LinkedIn und Twitter schon seriöse Quellen...
...ich mach hier gleich schlapp.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2022)

LinkedIn würde ich nicht als Quelle sehen. LinkedIn sehe ich nur als reines Kontaktportal wenn man gewisse Leute sucht. In wieweit die bzw. deren Infos dann verläßlich sind ist die andere Sache.


----------



## FeralKid (24. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> LinkedIn würde ich nicht als Quelle sehen. LinkedIn sehe ich nur als reines Kontaktportal wenn man gewisse Leute sucht. In wieweit die bzw. deren Infos dann verläßlich sind ist die andere Sache.


Genau. Aber es gibt einem auch eine gute Auskünfte darüber, wie groß die Belegschaft einer Firma ist und vor allem aktuelle Zahlen.

Um mal auf den Ausgangspunkt dieser Diskussion zurück zu kommen: Bei linkedin wird die Mitarbeiterzahl der Studios (bspw von Sony) noch mit am höchsten angegeben. Es gibt auch Quellen im Internet wo es deutlich weniger Leute sind, vermutlich weniger aktuell. Die 2.000 - 2.500 Spieleprogrammier dort, daß passt schon. Die ca. 15.000 bei Microsoft, nach der Activision Blizzard Übernahme ebenso.


----------



## G-Kar (24. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ist so nicht richtig. Der Artikel den Du angefügt hast Beschäftigt sich lediglich mit dem CoD Team, bzw personal bei Activision. Alleine bei Blizzard kommen aber nochmal weitere 5000 Leute hinzu und da man sich das Finance und Marketingdepartment mit Activision geteilt hat um Synergien zu nutzen, werden das auch weitestgehend Entwickler sein. Unterstrichen wird das ganz noch von der Aussage von MS, dass man sich freut fast alle Leute übernehmen zu können, aber auch die werden keine Marketing und Finance Departments dopppelt benötigen, bzw es ist bereits klar, dass man sich davon bei AB trennen wird. Die 10.000 Leute, die man aktuell in sehr vielen Berichten liest, sind demnach zum weitaus größten Teil tatsächlich Programmierer. Verwunderlich wäre eher, wenn das working capital bei AB in so einem großen Missverhältnis wie du es beschreibst gestanden hätte. Dann hätten die es sicherlich nicht zum weltgrößten Gaming-Publisher geschafft.


Activision Hiring 2000 More Developers in 2021​*After another successful year, Activision announces that it’s hiring 2000 more developers in 2021.*

The company confirms its plans to triple the existing Call of Duty development team, which already consists of Treyarch Studios, Raven Software, Infinity Ward, Sledgehammer Games, and more.









						Call of Duty to Triple Development Team Size After 2020 Success
					

Activision is bringing on 2000 new developers in 2021, with Call of Duty set to triple its development team size after the success of Q1.




					gamingintel.com
				




Die Aussage war vollkommen richtig. Das CoD Team sollte verdreifacht werden indem 2000 Entwickler eingestellt werden.

4700 Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard alleine. Das sind nicht nur Entwickler. Und auch nicht weitestgehend. Die Hälfte davon sind sicher keine direkten Spiele Entwickler.









						Team 2
					

Team 2, or the World of Warcraft Development Team, is one of the design teams of Blizzard Entertainment, in charge of World of Warcraft. As of November 2018, it consists of between 100–300 individuals.[1]




					wowpedia.fandom.com
				




*Team 2*, or the _World of Warcraft Development Team_, is one of the design teams of Blizzard Entertainment, in charge of _World of Warcraft_. As of November 2018, it consists of between 100–300 individuals.[1] - und später wurde gesagt dass das Team auf knapp 400 angewachsen war wenn ich das grad noch richtig im Kopf habe.

https://wowpedia.fandom.com/wiki/Blizzard_Entertainment - scroll runter, dort siehst du die Teams. Und da kannst du davon ausgehen, das Starcraft, Heroes of the Storm und Diablo 3 gerade keine 300 Leute im Team haben, da geh ich eher mal von deutlich unter 100 aus. Genauso beim Classic Games Team. 

Selbst wenn ich jedes Gameteam auf der Liste mit 300 berechne, um mal einen großzügigen Durchschnitt aufzustellen, komme ich auf 2400 direkte Entwickler. Und das ist nur ganz knapp (50) über die Hälfte der kompletten Angestellten bei Blizzard.

Kundendienst, Cinematics, Tech Teams (die Leute die sich um die Battle.net App und die Server kümmern, vermutlich auch interne Tools die die Entwickler nutzen, HR), das ist ein riesiger Rattenschwanz an anderen Mitarbeitern.


----------



## FeralKid (25. Januar 2022)

@G-Kar
Danke für die Untermauerung der Aussage. Sag ich doch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Die 10.000 Leute, die man aktuell in sehr vielen Berichten liest, sind demnach zum weitaus größten Teil tatsächlich Programmierer.


Garantiert nicht, es sei denn das Du Scipter und Missiondesigner die Bedingungen zusammenklicken als Programmierer verstehst.🤔

Wenn man von einem Prozentsatz von 5-10% Programmierer veranschlagt sind es idR (außer bei <10"Mann" Studios) bereits viele.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2022)

Das ist auch interessant: https://www.videogameschronicle.com...ision-shareholders-to-vote-against-xbox-deal/


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist auch interessant: https://www.videogameschronicle.com...ision-shareholders-to-vote-against-xbox-deal/



Man muss dazu aber auch erwähnen, dass diese SOC Group weniger als 1% der Anteile von ABK vertritt. Wirklich viel Macht haben die also nicht.


----------

